# Brake Bleeding Sequence?



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Chaps,

What is the correct caliper order to fully bleed the brakes? 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

There isnt. What you doing? They just recomen doing fron then oposite rear then other front and finish on the other rear. Just make sure you get clean fluid out all 4 and job done. GET A PRESUURE BLEEDER. Im sure you dont want me to link back to my post and cock up :roll:


----------



## danjones0802 (Dec 24, 2009)

I bled my brakes up at the weekend.

Apparently the TT's should be electronically bled but i found away around it, called pressure bleeding or something...

With the ignition off pump the brake pedal rock hard (you will need 2 people for this) whilst one of you gets on the bleed nipple. At the same time start the car and crack off the bleed nipple and deck your foot holding it there for about 5 seconds intil the bleed nipple is tightened again, do this until all the air is out.

I tryed the original method of pump the brake 10/15 times then hold to the floor while someone cracks off and then cracks on but i had no brakes at all after endless amounts of bleeding.

Do this a couple times per corner starting from the servo (front drivers) then making your way opposites.

So in sequence:
- Front Drivers Side
- Rear Passenger Side
- Rear Driver Side
- Front Passenger Side

I did this and my brakes are all there now i could stop on a 2 pence piece.

I hope this works for you, it did for me and got me out of trouble.

REMEMBER: MAKE SURE THERE IS PLENTY OF BRAKE FLUID IN RESERVOIR AND DONT LET IT RUN LOW OR DRY, YOU WILL HAVE ENDLESS AMOUNTS OF PROBLEMS THEN!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Shouldnt NOT pump mk4 p[latform cars master cylinder! You will brake it, huge failure rates as I found out due to this. Just pressure bleed. Mine were fine and I did it for ages. However spoke to a well know tuner and he said hes seen loads broken this way and they £100 + for a new one


----------



## danjones0802 (Dec 24, 2009)

o well mine seems fine anyway but will keep that in mind next time.

i got my advice from a BMW technitian and rekoned the setup is similar to our TT's.


----------



## danjones0802 (Dec 24, 2009)

also when i used a pressure bleeder on mine, the hose from the bottle to the reservoir blew a hose as soon as i connected it up to the valve. F**K knows why.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Only use a tyre with 18psi in it :wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I've already got a Gunson's pressure bleeder, let's hope the cap fits the TT reservoir okay. I've ditched the brake fluid bottle already and will just connect it staright to the MC and take it off to top up the fluid 

I'm changing all 4 flexies for braided ones. So just need the correct bleeding order, shall do them one at a time 

So from above the order should be:

So in sequence:
- Front Drivers Side
- Rear Passenger Side
- Rear Driver Side
- Front Passenger Side

Sound about right?

Josh


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Correct Josh. ANd yeah it does fit TT master Cyclinder perfectly


----------

